# Sudden shift in mental state...weird/numb face...rubber arms...again, ugh



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Could not sleep last night and laid down at 7 am this morning to sleep all day (not unusual for me). But I got something I haven't got in a long time...this thing where my mental state suddenly shifts. This isn't my first rodeo with this effect, what happens is I suddenly start feel ultra-disconnected but in an eerily calm sort of way...then I notice my forehead and eye/eyebrow movement start feeling like rubber and my mouth/nose area all around there have this weird internal numb-ish feeling to them. Also, my arms/hands may feel like rubber as well and I even have trouble typing, my muscles are easily fatigued with repeated movement (much faster than they should), and my legs feel like they suddenly weight 3x as much. I just wwoke up like 30 min ago and I feel slightly better although sleep hasn't worn off yet and sometimes that masks symptoms until I wake up fully. As I type this message out my fingers are rubbery and my forearms are burning like a weight lifting fatigue.

Yea, I'm starting to question my post on supernatural powers, this is sort of like the kick in the arse to remind me of what i have


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> Could not sleep last night and laid down at 7 am this morning to sleep all day (not unusual for me). But I got something I haven't got in a long time...this thing where my mental state suddenly shifts. This isn't my first rodeo with this effect, what happens is I suddenly start feel ultra-disconnected but in an eerily calm sort of way...then I notice my forehead and eye/eyebrow movement start feeling like rubber and my mouth/nose area all around there have this weird internal numb-ish feeling to them. Also, my arms/hands may feel like rubber as well and I even have trouble typing, my muscles are easily fatigued with repeated movement (much faster than they should), and my legs feel like they suddenly weight 3x as much. I just wwoke up like 30 min ago and I feel slightly better although sleep hasn't worn off yet and sometimes that masks symptoms until I wake up fully. As I type this message out my fingers are rubbery and my forearms are burning like a weight lifting fatigue.
> 
> Yea, I'm starting to question my post on supernatural powers, this is sort of like the kick in the arse to remind me of what i have


Hey, some 'supers' are rubbery
















,


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL dude,

that's funny, but I mean rubbery like heavy/hard to control like you want your arm to go one direction but it goes a slightly diff one, and burns out fast


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

So how are the rubber legs and arms now? Feeling better?


----------

